# NEW CAMERA - EOS 80D?



## krash (Jan 8, 2015)

New camera from canon? 

Look at the top LCD, but there are few buttons on the rear! 

Maybe a 80D??
Maybe a high end rebel line? 

Any ideas!?
















VIA - PP
Florian Feuchtner was the guy that saw it the first place! 

http://petapixel.com/2015/01/08/canon-leak-glimpse-upcoming-dslr-connect-station-photo/#more-155391


----------



## mackguyver (Jan 8, 2015)

I just saw this as well - my bet is the 80D based on the size, lock switch, top LCD, articulating LCD, and lack of multi-controller. The size could also be a Rebel, but it wouldn't normally have lock switch. A 5DIV would be bigger, have a multi-controller, and would be unlikely to have an articulating LCD.


----------



## krash (Jan 8, 2015)

Actually, i was thinking about rebel line, because of the small size of the dial! 

Its not even a 6D/70D dial! Its a loot smaller! 

Maybe a xxxD more PRO?? 

And getting the 1300D? to the rebel line? 

:-\


----------



## mackguyver (Jan 8, 2015)

krash said:


> Actually, i was thinking about rebel line, because of the small size of the dial!
> 
> Its not even a 6D/70D dial! Its a loot smaller!
> 
> ...


It would be the first Rebel with a top LCD and lock button if that was the case, but you're right it does like quite small. Or (just to fan the flames) maybe it's the Rebel F - as in a full frame Rebel...


----------



## Sporgon (Jan 8, 2015)

Well spotted ! 

Top lcd, no AF On button, cheap incorporation of the rear command wheel, even cheaper than the latest xxD / 6D lines. No I don't think this is a replacement for the 70D. I don't think Canon will dumb the xxD down so low.

I think this could be the new budget FF camera to go with that ( otherwise slightly bizarre) 24-105 STM.


----------



## MichaelTheMaven (Jan 8, 2015)

Looks like a Rebel to me based on the lack of an AF-ON button. Great find! 

MM


----------



## krash (Jan 8, 2015)

This could be the start of a new life for canon!

Rebel line, top LCD, full frame, priced in the 900€, and you sir, have my cash again! 

The 6D was a great budget FF!

They could just keep
1Dx mkII top 6000usd
5D mkIV "sporty" 3500usd
6D mkII Studio (36mp or more in the next) 2000usd
xxxD FF Top of the rebels (low budget FF) 1000usd

Right? 

Or it could be a crop 1.6 Cinema Line! Hehehe


----------



## sagittariansrock (Jan 8, 2015)

The dial looks like a P&S or Eos M. But the body looks too bulky to be a mirrorless.
Maybe a newer version of the superzoom Powershots?


----------



## Sporgon (Jan 8, 2015)

krash said:


> This could be the start of a new life for canon!
> 
> Rebel line, top LCD, full frame, priced in the 900€, and you sir, have my cash again!
> 
> ...



Maybe you were pretty close with your "80D". But you put a 0 in by mistake ! 8D


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Jan 8, 2015)

Could be 6D Mark ii.

It is difficult to estimate the size of an object, when you see only a part of this.


----------



## mackguyver (Jan 8, 2015)

Another thought - what about a full frame version of the SL1...as in the world's smallest full frame SLR.


----------



## krash (Jan 8, 2015)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> Could be 6D Mark ii.
> 
> It is difficult to estimate the size of an object, when you see only a part of this.



I would say impossible! 

Its a Rebel xxxD for sure! 

The camera lacks so much in quality! 

And where are the missing buttons ? 6D has more buttons!


----------



## kphoto99 (Jan 8, 2015)

It would make sense for Canon to have a Rebel with the same control layout as the xxD and xD line. It would be easier for people who start with the Rebel to move up without relearning the controls.


----------



## krash (Jan 8, 2015)

mackguyver said:


> Another thought - what about a full frame version of the SL1...as in the world's smallest full frame SLR.



SL1 with a Articulated screen? 

Nope nope nope!

I am thinking more a 700D with a ff sensor!

Smaller than a 70D, bigger than a 700D 

Top LCD screen needs more room! 

I would love to see a small 1Ds (for studio) with a full frame digic 7 hehehe


----------



## raptor3x (Jan 8, 2015)

Obviously it's the new FF rebel. ;D


----------



## krash (Jan 8, 2015)

raptor3x said:


> Obviously it's the new FF rebel. ;D



xD As stupid as it sounds, they would sell lots!


----------



## mackguyver (Jan 8, 2015)

krash said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > Another thought - what about a full frame version of the SL1...as in the world's smallest full frame SLR.
> ...


I'm just having fun speculating - it's probably just a Rebel T6(i).


----------



## Hannes (Jan 8, 2015)

My guess would be that it is a new rebel. It looks a bit cheap to be a 70D replacement which is very new anyway. It would make sense to move their current rebel line up a little so the 1200D doesn't cannibalise too much on sales which I can only assume it is at the moment given their similarities.

One can only hope it is a FF rebel. My first canon camera was a canon 300v 35mm film camera. If I could get something like that now it'd be amazing. It was so light and nimble yet had the full framey goodness that came with film. There wasn't a problem fitting a the big mirror in the body which isn't any bigger than a current crop rebel, smaller in fact.


----------



## TeT (Jan 8, 2015)

mackguyver said:


> Another thought - what about a full frame version of the SL1...as in the world's smallest full frame SLR.



YES YES YES

a rebel is most likely. that isnt a dial on the back but the multi toggle button thingy that was on my tXX

6d & XXD series had dials and would not give that up to button only.


----------



## scrup (Jan 8, 2015)

My guess is a 6d mark 2. 

Has to be full frame to compete against Nikon offerings and obviously has wifi as it is pictured with the connect station.


----------



## krash (Jan 8, 2015)

Hannes said:


> My guess would be that it is a new rebel. It looks a bit cheap to be a 70D replacement which is very new anyway. It would make sense to move their current rebel line up a little so the 1200D doesn't cannibalise too much on sales which I can only assume it is at the moment given their similarities.
> 
> One can only hope it is a FF rebel. My first canon camera was a canon 300v 35mm film camera. If I could get something like that now it'd be amazing. It was so light and nimble yet had the full framey goodness that came with film. There wasn't a problem fitting a the big mirror in the body which isn't any bigger than a current crop rebel, smaller in fact.



I would love to see a FF rebel, size of the 700D or something. 

But the lack of controls... damn...


----------



## krash (Jan 8, 2015)

scrup said:


> My guess is a 6d mark 2.
> 
> Has to be full frame to compete against Nikon offerings and obviously has wifi as it is pictured with the connect station.



+1

Guessing, would be a 1.3 crop wi-fi xxxD rebel hehehe


----------



## bsbeamer (Jan 8, 2015)

Not to water down the party, but this featured product has been in development for over 5 years. This COULD be a prototype body or other form factor that was being used for development of an existing product...


----------



## dcm (Jan 8, 2015)

Most likely a consumer Rebel with NFC to sync with the Connect Station CS100 given its proximity in the image. Layout seems closest to current T6.


----------



## Marsu42 (Jan 8, 2015)

mackguyver said:


> It would be the first Rebel with a top LCD and lock button if that was the case, but you're right it does like quite small.



My bet is a new Rebel with swivel screen, the 70d's sensor and an top lcd - I always found a dslr w/o a top lcd is really under-spec'ed, getting some basic shooting data w/o turning the camera downwards should be important even to newbie shooters.

Canon indicated they'll stop releasing Rebels every month or so, that's why they'll put all their eggs into one basket for the "d750" or "d800", whatever the name.



scrup said:


> My guess is a 6d mark 2.



I doubt that - the whole camera is really small, almost all top-buttons on the right (af, drive) have moved to the multi-controller. The wheel (if it's that) and the buttons are also really small, while a ff 6d2 should retain some "big" usability.

Last not least, the placement next to hifi/tv a consumer-style product like the "Canon Connect Station" points to a consumer-level camera body like a Rebel.


----------



## Meatcurry (Jan 8, 2015)

http://youtu.be/PtNrM6aTwcY This videos shows a SLR hidden by the users hands using NFC to connect the connect station, I don't think any Canon DSLRs have NFC yet. I guess that they just put a top lcd on the 750d.


----------



## zim (Jan 8, 2015)

the height of the cs100 is about 2", that would make the camera from base to top lcd just over 3"
my 7D is 3 1/4"


----------



## RLPhoto (Jan 8, 2015)

Sporgon said:


> Well spotted !
> 
> Top lcd, no AF On button, cheap incorporation of the rear command wheel, even cheaper than the latest xxD / 6D lines. No I don't think this is a replacement for the 70D. I don't think Canon will dumb the xxD down so low.
> 
> I think this could be the new budget FF camera to go with that ( otherwise slightly bizarre) 24-105 STM.


A FF rebel would be quite a response to the New D5500 if its the same price. It lacks the dedicated LV toggle and I would put my money that its a rebel.


----------



## bsbeamer (Jan 8, 2015)

Meatcurry said:


> http://youtu.be/PtNrM6aTwcY This videos shows a SLR hidden by the users hands using NFC to connect the connect station, I don't think any Canon DSLRs have NFC yet. I guess that they just put a top lcd on the 750d.



If you pause the video at the 0:39 mark and look closely, that's a fixed lens that looks like Canon PowerShot SX530 HS, which does apparently have NFC.

At 0:46 that looks like a camera to be released in 2015 (per the disclaimer). Likely a Rebel based on the target market for this.


----------



## LDS (Jan 8, 2015)

It's a fake to bring attention to a device nobody would notice otherwise...


----------



## Meatcurry (Jan 8, 2015)

bsbeamer said:


> Meatcurry said:
> 
> 
> > http://youtu.be/PtNrM6aTwcY This videos shows a SLR hidden by the users hands using NFC to connect the connect station, I don't think any Canon DSLRs have NFC yet. I guess that they just put a top lcd on the 750d.
> ...



Yes but what about at 0:46?


----------



## procentje20 (Jan 8, 2015)

Meatcurry said:


> bsbeamer said:
> 
> 
> > Meatcurry said:
> ...



My thought exactly. Amazing how actors can hold a camera so it is completely hidden from the viewer


----------



## bsbeamer (Jan 8, 2015)

Meatcurry said:


> bsbeamer said:
> 
> 
> > Meatcurry said:
> ...



Just posted that screenshot. It looks like a Rebel.


----------



## procentje20 (Jan 8, 2015)

bsbeamer said:


> Meatcurry said:
> 
> 
> > bsbeamer said:
> ...



Rebel tiny popup flash. 

I think they had to show that body to be able to show the NFC tech. If they use an existing camera they would be lying to us. Now they only have to hide the exact camera, while we already know new rebels will come.


----------



## krash (Jan 8, 2015)

procentje20 said:


> bsbeamer said:
> 
> 
> > Meatcurry said:
> ...



NFC & WIFI would be awesome! In a rebel!


----------



## JanowskiJ (Jan 8, 2015)

... and no one gives a Sh*t about the new docking station


----------



## HaroldC3 (Jan 8, 2015)

It's definitely a crop camera as the lens is EF-S.


----------



## KyleSTL (Jan 8, 2015)

HaroldC3 said:


> It's definitely a crop camera as the lens is EF-S.


Exactly my thought. New Rebel with APS-C. It's great that they'll include a top LCD, but it's not the FF unicorn I'm sure everyone here would be overjoyed to hear announced.


----------



## Europa--JDM (Jan 8, 2015)

WHY does the world need another Rebel?


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Jan 8, 2015)

Europa--JDM said:


> WHY does the world need another Rebel?


To sell half a million units to beginners, increasing the profit of Canon? ??? ??? ;D


----------



## TeT (Jan 8, 2015)

bsbeamer said:


> Not to water down the party, but this featured product has been in development for over 5 years. This COULD be a prototype body or other form factor that was being used for development of an existing product...



Well you are no fun...


----------



## krash (Jan 8, 2015)

Europa--JDM said:


> WHY does the world need another Rebel?



Why would the world need another 1Dx? Or 5D? Or 6D?

Better DR, Better ISO, Better Shadow Recovery, Better Focus, Better ... wtv

I think the world needs a top lcd rebel line! 

Because its gonna look awesome to play with!  (my bro and sis would love one of those)


----------



## Kcolony (Jan 8, 2015)

I spy with my little eye.........80D. Canons Prosumer Cams have always been great buys.


----------



## jeffa4444 (Jan 8, 2015)

Don't think anyone will have to wait that long to find out CP+ is in early February in Japan and likely a few further leaks will appear and it will be a Rebel.
My bet is Canon will launch a new FF camera at The Photography Show in Birmingham UK it's where they first showed the 5d MKIII and that takes place in March and was a big success in 2014.


----------



## x-vision (Jan 9, 2015)

Meatcurry said:


> I guess that they just put a top lcd on the 750d.



Yup, that's how it looks like. 

There must be some good reason why Canon is including the top LCD.
Maybe some new camera function requires it - like NFC or some smart-phone-integration feature.
Who knows ???.


----------



## Maiaibing (Jan 9, 2015)

krash said:


> The 6D was a great budget FF!
> 
> They could just keep
> 1Dx mkII top 6000usd
> ...



Looks right to me except I think the difference between the 5DIV and 6DII will be more than just sporty/studio. In fact when you think of how amazing a value offer the 6D is compared to the 5DIII it makes perfect sense to upgrade the 6D towards more value, let the Rebel line move towards FF and release a killer 5DIV.

Here's hoping Canon gets its right this time around.


----------



## bsb03 (Jan 9, 2015)

Nikon D750 Killer? Exmor in there? I would think its the 80D.


----------



## Maiaibing (Jan 9, 2015)

jeffa4444 said:


> Don't think anyone will have to wait that long to find out CP+ is in early February in Japan and likely a few further leaks will appear and it will be a Rebel.
> My bet is Canon will launch a new FF camera at The Photography Show in Birmingham UK it's where they first showed the 5d MKIII and that takes place in March and was a big success in 2014.



Late March? Not a bad guess. 

I'm still hoping for an even earlier launch at CP+. Canon needs to stir the Japanese market. This is their chance for a come back. Maybe a glass-boxed announcement at CP+ and product launch at Birmingham with first sales in April?


----------



## Europa--JDM (Jan 9, 2015)

krash said:


> Europa--JDM said:
> 
> 
> > WHY does the world need another Rebel?
> ...



I want mirrorless. I love the camera that everyone hated--the EOS M. I bought two. I love using it vs a DSLR.


----------



## PureClassA (Jan 9, 2015)

I don't see an 80D. There isn't room between a 70D (still way too new) and the 7D2. Could be a replacement for the 60D.

I'm in the "new entry full frame camp". A rebel sized full frame with the famous 18MP or perhaps the 20MP 6D sensor with a soon to come 6D2 going more upper tier


----------



## BPLOL (Jan 9, 2015)

PureClassA said:


> I don't see an 80D. There isn't room between a 70D (still way too new) and the 7D2. Could be a replacement for the 60D.
> 
> I'm in the "new entry full frame camp". A rebel sized full frame with the famous 18MP or perhaps the 20MP 6D sensor with a soon to come 6D2 going more upper tier



The video shows an EF-S lens attached. My bet is on the Rebel / APS-C.


----------



## IglooEater (Jan 9, 2015)

Canon's new docking station is almost exactly 2" tall, the 70d is 4.1" tall, the sl1 is 3.57" tall, the 5diii is 4.6" tall, To my eye this is a little less than twice as tall as the docking station, and so more sl1 or rebel-ish material and nothing pro-sumer or higher...


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Jan 9, 2015)

sagittariansrock said:


> The dial looks like a P&S or Eos M. But the body looks too bulky to be a mirrorless.
> Maybe a newer version of the superzoom Powershots?



Powershot is kind of what I was thinking. The dial is also what makes me think powershot or some kind of new M or S line type thing.


----------



## cellomaster27 (Jan 9, 2015)

I'm just going to say that it better not be another rebel. The t3i is still selling so well and honestly, the t4i and t5i are identical. Fail Canon. ;D 

It could be the world's smallest FF dslr. Canon already did it with the SL1/100D.  i say that because the top lcd, the articulating screen (compete with D750?), on/off switch, and side card slot (it looks like). will see if this hype leads up to anything.


----------



## BozillaNZ (Jan 9, 2015)

A rebel with top LCD! That's something new... Hopefully they will have the 20MP DP sensor and some improved AF system. But I won't be getting it anyway ???


----------



## eats (Jan 9, 2015)

It's definitely not a 80D or a replacement for any of the larger cameras. Looking at the relative size of the SD card slot, the buttons, etc, it's about the size of a rebel. Definitely based on the video that is a EF-S lens, so probably either a newer rebel or a new segment for Canon.


----------



## BozillaNZ (Jan 9, 2015)

eats said:


> It's definitely not a 80D or a replacement for any of the larger cameras. Looking at the relative size of the SD card slot, the buttons, etc, it's about the size of a rebel. Definitely based on the video that is a EF-S lens, so probably either a newer rebel or a new segment for Canon.



But can you possibly segment between 2 and 3 digits model numbers? 2.5 digits? :-[


----------



## Lee Jay (Jan 9, 2015)

Maybe it's the large sensor hyperzoom (FZ1000 competitor).


----------



## slclick (Jan 9, 2015)

Rebel. Anything higher end would have a much more refined 'dial'. Anything higher SHOULD have a joystick and an AF button.


----------



## jcarapet (Jan 9, 2015)

Because everybody has to give their two cents I guess I better too. T6i is what it looks like to me. You have the lcd top plate (love it, but it is somewhat redundant to an articulating lcd?) which indicated 80d niche. However, look at the back "scroll wheel button". Hard to tell, but to me it doesn't look like there is separation between knurling and the painted on indicators, which means it is push button only. To me, that screams t6i more than anything. everything above entry level before has had scroll wheel. Didn't realize how nice it was to have until I had it with 5d.

There is also the third alternative that it is a consolidation of the t6i/70d lines in order to better differentiate market-wise. with Dual-pixel and flip out screen being offered in everything low level I was having trouble distinguishing anyway. Makes logical sense to me. What do I know, I'm just a business major, not a doctor...


----------



## sanj (Jan 9, 2015)

mackguyver said:


> Another thought - what about a full frame version of the SL1...as in the world's smallest full frame SLR.



If that was it, I would pre order 2!


----------



## Luds34 (Jan 9, 2015)

slclick said:


> Rebel. Anything higher end would have a much more refined 'dial'. Anything higher SHOULD have a joystick and an AF button.



Completely agree, the lack of the AF button alone means it's below the xxD series.


----------



## ritholtz (Jan 9, 2015)

How much room is there to downgrade 6D to make another FF Rebel? They can just release upscale 6D and keep selling existing 6D with reduced price. As soon as $1000 FF with STM kit lens available, I will start thinking about FF. After making a trip to sigma, my 70D and non art 30mm 1.4 are doing great. I think, ISO performance of this combination is suffice for my needs.


----------



## bholliman (Jan 9, 2015)

My guess would be the next Rebel. I hope its a FF rebel, but that does look like a EF-S lens in the video, so maybe another APS-C Rebel with DPAF?


----------



## MxM (Jan 9, 2015)

I think it's at least an xxD series body because of the top LCD.


----------



## Slyham (Jan 9, 2015)

My guess is that it is the next top of line APS-C Rebel. It may even start a new line of rebels. It would widen the gap between the Txi and the Tx lines. Having this rebel get closer to the layout of the xxD series would be good for those who want a second or backup camera that already have an xxD model.


----------



## Ivan Muller (Jan 9, 2015)

What if it is the new mirrorless?


----------



## Maximilian (Jan 9, 2015)

procentje20 said:


> bsbeamer said:
> 
> 
> > Meatcurry said:
> ...


100% my thought!

It's a new Rebel/xxxD that'll get a top LCD as goodie/upgrade. 
The pop up flash and the prism bulge are too small to be FF. 
And I don't believe in EVF with that form factor of a DSLR. Would be ridiculously useless.
So a T6i/750D.


----------



## Helios68 (Jan 9, 2015)

Hi,

A new rebel maybe 750D is also my guess. The reasons are:
-LCD on top would be a great upgrade for the Rebel line
-It lacks some buttons and joysticks. The back view of the body looks like the 700D.

For such reasons if it is a xxD camera it would be a step back for canon regarding the 70D!

Regards


----------



## Marsu42 (Jan 9, 2015)

Europa--JDM said:


> WHY does the world need another Rebel?



Because they've got an updated sensor by now - the world needs even two Rebels in succession: one with the 70d 20mp sensor, the next one with the 7d2 20mp sensor...



PureClassA said:


> A rebel sized full frame with the famous 18MP or perhaps the 20MP 6D sensor with a soon to come 6D2 going more upper tier



Won't happen: The ff sensor is very expensive to produce, and you can only cut away so much around it - the 6d1 is pretty much bare to the bones already. No way you can reach a standard Rebel price like that. Plus of course a Canon ff never had a flash so far.


----------



## drob (Jan 9, 2015)

I bet it's a new Rebel. It's going to be a stripped down version of a 70d, 20mp DPAF, and it wirelessly integrates with their new command station module. It looks like it will go hand in hand with the command module. It has to appeal to the masses and it has to be easy. No everyday Joe off the street cares about full frame Rebels. They want easy to hook up and connect to everything Rebels.


----------



## trstromme (Jan 9, 2015)

jcarapet said:


> There is also the third alternative that it is a consolidation of the t6i/70d lines in order to better differentiate market-wise. with Dual-pixel and flip out screen being offered in everything low level I was having trouble distinguishing anyway. Makes logical sense to me. What do I know, I'm just a business major, not a doctor...


Not a bad guess in my opinion, merge the xxxD/xxD lines, then merge xxxxD and EOS M. This would introduce mirrorless at the low end, allowing you all manner of cost cuts, whilst being able to raise the price on the merged xxxD/xxD bodies. In this manner you might start a mirrorless transition from the bottom up.


----------



## lw (Jan 9, 2015)

Does it _have _to be a DSRL I wonder?
I know it looks most likely it is (my bet is on a 750D), but could it be a new large sensor 'pro' bridge camera to compete with the Sony RX10, that takes its styling cues from a DSLR rather than compact cameras?
Just a thought...


----------



## ikkehans (Jan 9, 2015)

Defenitely xxxD/Rebel series, or.. at least lower than xxD series. 

For me the two major reasons:
1. Lack of AF-ON as most of you pointed out already
2. But (more important to me) it is lacking the flip-switch around the live view/video mode on the left side of the image. 

One of the great improvements I found from 60D to 70D was this flip-switch at your thumb when you wanted to go to Video. On the 60D you stil had to turn the mode-dial all the way to video which was very annoying. 

Canon would never do a step back that significantly as these two reasons. So should be lower than xxD.


----------



## krash (Jan 9, 2015)

ikkehans said:


> Defenitely xxxD/Rebel series, or.. at least lower than xxD series.
> 
> For me the two major reasons:
> 1. Lack of AF-ON as most of you pointed out already
> 2. But (more important to me) it is lacking the flip-switch around the live view/video mode on the left side of the image.



For now, we are sure about some things! 

It's smaller than a xxD series 
It's a EF-S so the body is a 1.6 crop
It has NFC
It has a Top LCD
It has a articulated Rear LCD


----------



## AmselAdans (Jan 9, 2015)

krash said:


> For now, we are sure about some things!
> 
> It's smaller than a xxD series
> It's a EF-S so the body is a 1.6 crop
> ...



That furthermore leads to the following possibilities:


EOS 750D - to differentiate between the predecessor, it gains a top LCD and the sensor of the 70D
EOS 1300D - unlikely, why would the entry level have more features than the xxxD line? (top LCD, NFC)
EOS 100DII/200D whatever - maybe, but as the 100D is the smallest one, I doubt it would be equipped with a "bulky" LCD. That contradicts the "as small as possible" marketing of the 100D
EOS Mirrorless - maybe something we haven't seen yet. But I think it's unlikely that it would look similar to normal DSLRs. They would design it to look differently from DSLRs to make clear it's a "new" thing

So my guess: EOS 750D, top features: 70D sensor, swivel screen, top LCD, WiFi and NFC. That's it.
(booooring)


----------



## dolina (Jan 9, 2015)

Safe bet it will be a 700D replacement. 

That body is marking it's 24th month on March. 

This line tends to have a 12 month product cycle.

So why not a 80D, you say? The Rebels/Entry-level bodies tend to *not* have AF-ON button.


----------



## Marsu42 (Jan 9, 2015)

AmselAdans said:


> That's it.(booooring)



Not so: It's always interesting to see what Canon comes up in the way of crippling their cameras, they're rather ingenious about that.

I wonder if just leaving in the 9x cross point af system gives enough distance to the 70d, as it would make the 750d essentially a "super-60d" with some loss of usability because of the small size and the missing back wheel. 

It probably depends on the mid-term prices Canon predicts for the 70d and this new Rebel, but I see the 70d dropping because of the much more competent 7d2, essentially pushing the 70d down in "Rebel space".

Edit: Did some posts about giving improper credits just get lost? I wanted to comment on them, stating that I disagree - but now I cannot find it anymore. Strange.


----------



## AmselAdans (Jan 9, 2015)

Marsu42 said:


> Edit: Did some posts about giving improper credits just get lost? I wanted to comment on them, stating that I disagree - but now I cannot find it anymore. Strange.


Also noticed that. Maybe too meta for this thread or too offending.


----------



## itsnotmeyouknow (Jan 9, 2015)

Marsu42 said:


> AmselAdans said:
> 
> 
> > That's it.(booooring)
> ...



Interesting bearing in mind the events elsewhere in the world that mods are deleting posts that criticise the admin of the site. Especially as mine was actually fairly constructive. Having comments link to a forum is clumsy, and causes misunderstandings.


----------



## Maximilian (Jan 9, 2015)

AmselAdans said:


> Marsu42 said:
> 
> 
> > Edit: Did some posts about giving improper credits just get lost? I wanted to comment on them, stating that I disagree - but now I cannot find it anymore. Strange.
> ...


They got lost but also CR modified the article and their credits.
So I think the critic was accepted and they decided that the posts got obsolete.


----------



## slclick (Jan 9, 2015)

The Rebel line will not have an incompatible body with the EF-S line of glass.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 9, 2015)

AmselAdans said:


> Marsu42 said:
> 
> 
> > Edit: Did some posts about giving improper credits just get lost? I wanted to comment on them, stating that I disagree - but now I cannot find it anymore. Strange.
> ...



I'm fine with criticism. The only thing I find offensive is when the person being critical hides behind a new account sign-up (they used a domain owned by Crime Stoppers to create a new email address) and doesn't have the maturity to email me directly or pick up a phone, which is freely available on this site.

Almost every site I know has credited me as "cr", which is totally fine. I have open communication with a lot of sites, including PetaPixel and they have never had an issue with "PP". I think the habit of site name acronyms came from the days of using text links for SEO and the "nofollow" stuff, which doesn't apply anymore.

As I have said a thousand times in the past, if you have an issue with anything on the site, please communicate directly to me, and don't hijack a discussion (which I'm doing right now.... I know!).


----------



## Jan (Jan 9, 2015)

AmselAdans said:


> So my guess: EOS 750D, top features: 70D sensor, swivel screen, top LCD, WiFi and NFC. That's it.
> (booooring)


Far from it (IMHO). Additionally you forgot to mention the thumb wheel. 
Togehter with some nice software features (adjustable AF drive speed as in 7DII, higher quality video, ...) and a little smaller/lighter form factor compared to the 700D I have to say I'd really go for such a 750D. :-*


----------



## Marsu42 (Jan 9, 2015)

Canon Rumors said:


> AmselAdans said:
> 
> 
> > Marsu42 said:
> ...



+1, this is exactly what I'd have written if the post had been still in place - the rant was clearly over the top esp. as it's coming from a newly registered account and not from a regular participant.

Plus giving "proper" credit for a *rumor* is something else than an academic paper, this type of information is supposed to be spread around the net. What makes CR a good site is picking these up and providing a great forum for discussions for all kinds of photography issues.

Last not least, there's a very competent "invisible" moderation here, which imho generates a general relaxed and helpful mood as people don't feel "censored" or actively "moderated". That's the reason why I asked about the missing post in the thread that many people are bound to have read - thanks for the explanation!


----------



## krash (Jan 9, 2015)

Canon Rumors said:


> AmselAdans said:
> 
> 
> > Marsu42 said:
> ...



Hey, I was the first to post a new topic about this (canon new 750D/80D), and altough im 22y old and i watch canon rumors a long time, i didnt knew how to make a good topic started!

But I gave proper credit to Petapixel (wich i didnt knew was PP) 

The guy that was criticizing started talking about CR and the ADMIN, and I couldnt let that pass like that!

ADMIN - you are awesome, keep the good job!


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 9, 2015)

krash said:


> Hey, I was the first to post a new topic about this (canon new 750D/80D), and altough im 22y old and i watch canon rumors a long time, i didnt knew how to make a good topic started!
> 
> But I gave proper credit to Petapixel (wich i didnt knew was PP)
> 
> ...



I didn't notice the twitter account that was sourced as well, that has been corrected.

Thanks guys, 99% of people are completely reasonable!


----------



## Maximilian (Jan 9, 2015)

Canon Rumors said:


> As I have said a thousand times in the past, if you have an issue with anything on the site, please communicate directly to me, and don't hijack a discussion (which I'm doing right now.... I know!).


Thanks, Craig, for that fast and open response. 
And this was worth "hijacking".


----------



## chungdha (Jan 9, 2015)

Look at the lens its clearly states EF-s so High probability its an 80D.


----------



## Haydn1971 (Jan 9, 2015)

Definitely either the long overdue 750D or perhaps the SL1 MkII - I suspect the former though. Pushed upmarket with a spinning dial like the EOS-M, sensor from 70D, small top LCD to give it a more semi-pro look, plus adds cheap near field wireless to the entry level range of DSLR's.

Move along, nothing exciting to see here


----------



## cosmopotter (Jan 9, 2015)

That's a Rebel based on the switches and physical size. NFC is a very "consumer friendly" feature, which also indicates Rebel. Just look at the WiFi feature of both my cameras - 6D and 70D. They don't transfer full size image over WiFi, just resized JPEGs, which is very consumerish. I use it occasionally for a quick publish to the web, but I prefer to tweak the RAW files first. NFC is made for consumers, not professionals or enthusiasts like myself. 

You won't see a replacement for the 70D this year. This is the year of the full frame - 5D replacements(s), 6D replacement and maybe a 1D replacement. I'm sure the Rebel team inside of Canon is seperate and they kick out a new model pretty much every year like the P&S cameras. It's a rebel. T6i is my bet.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 9, 2015)

The 50D turned into the 60D, which was described as the "Super Rebel" as build quality and size decreased. The camera was a bit of a bust and the 70D corrected that by moving upmarket.

I suspect Canon is moving the Rebel back into that "Super Rebel" slot.

A part of me is wondering if the xxD line is nearing its end.


----------



## crashpc (Jan 9, 2015)

Absolutely agree on that. They´ll propably merge this XXD and XXXD line into single product line to free some space for new/modern product lines as 100D or mirrorless. Hope this rebel will stay with price, boasting more features, 6-7FPS, at least this 20Mpx sensor, and so on.


----------



## cosmopotter (Jan 9, 2015)

Canon Rumors said:


> The 50D turned into the 60D, which was described as the "Super Rebel" as build quality and size decreased. The camera was a bit of a bust and the 70D corrected that by moving upmarket.
> 
> I suspect Canon is moving the Rebel back into that "Super Rebel" slot.
> 
> A part of me is wondering if the xxD line is nearing its end.



I don't know about that. I think the 70D did quite well and Canon needs to keep a middle line to encourage people to step up to the next level without having to shell out for a 5DIV. I'm one of those people. I was a film photographer years ago (Minolta XD-7 with f1.2 50mm and a drive unit) but I let go of my camera and consigned myself to P&S cameras and phones for years. I started back with a T4i which I traded up a year later for the 70D and added a 6D a year after that. I'm falling deeper and deeper into the rabbit hole and am hoping to get either the 6D or 5D replacement this year. If my choice was to upgrade from the T4i to the 5DIII, I might now have done it. A middle range encourages growth.


----------



## Lee Jay (Jan 9, 2015)

Canon Rumors said:


> The 50D turned into the 60D, which was described as the "Super Rebel" as build quality and size decreased. The camera was a bit of a bust and the 70D corrected that by moving upmarket.
> 
> I suspect Canon is moving the Rebel back into that "Super Rebel" slot.
> 
> A part of me is wondering if the xxD line is nearing its end.



The 70D moved upmarket in terms of capabilities but not in terms of price.

I think you need to have something between a $600 Rebel (body only) and an $1,800 7D Mark II (body only). Whether they call than a Rebel or an xxD makes little difference, but if you do call it a Rebel, then something has to fill in the low-end. Maybe they think that's the SL1.


----------



## bf (Jan 9, 2015)

Hmm... I've seen the guy's ring somewhere!


----------



## bf (Jan 9, 2015)

How about a smaller FF DSLR? a 6d sensor in 70D like body.


----------



## Marsu42 (Jan 9, 2015)

Lee Jay said:


> The 70D moved upmarket in terms of capabilities but not in terms of price.



I don't know about that, imho the 70d stayed in the same market segment, but the technology simply evolved. 

Actually, if it's really a new rebel with the 70d sensor in the promo shot, you might say the 70d moved "downmarket" as there might not be much space left in between them except the camera size and sturdiness... which is the reason why Craig suspected Canon could dump the xxd line altogether.

Personally, I think they'll continue to sell the xxd as it's the jumping point for aspiring photogs to more expensive (ff) cameras. A Rebel simply doesn't have the same level of usability, and an entry-level 6d might be still too expensive for some.



bf said:


> How about a smaller FF DSLR? a 6d sensor in 70D like body.



With a mirrored camera (prism & mirror size depends on sensor size in these designs) you can only go so small, and if you look at a 6d there's really not much space left to cut and it's already 70d-ish. Anything smaller would also severely impede the usability (grip size, button placement).


----------



## chungdha (Jan 9, 2015)

Personally would like to see 70Dc , where they just going to max out video capabilities and basically C100 mrk2 in 70D body.


----------



## x-vision (Jan 9, 2015)

Canon Rumors said:


> A part of me is wondering if the xxD line is nearing its end.


Nah. The 70D was and still is a best seller. 
What's interesting is that the 60D seems to have been selling quite well at its lower price after the 70D was released.
That might explain why the new Rebel is evolving to be more xxD-like.


----------



## AnthonyWithNoH (Jan 9, 2015)

Looks like a rebel update. Definitely not a full frame cameras as it is using a ef-s lens and even if it had a sensor crop ef-s won't attach to ef! I'd say it's a rebel update based on the buttons, the jog wheel looks like a downgrade from what I'm use to on the 60d and the buttons look like a minor upgrade from the rebels. Also, this kind of tech seems to always hit the lowest end cameras first.


----------



## wsheldon (Jan 9, 2015)

cosmopotter said:


> That's a Rebel based on the switches and physical size. NFC is a very "consumer friendly" feature, which also indicates Rebel. Just look at the WiFi feature of both my cameras - 6D and 70D. They don't transfer full size image over WiFi, just resized JPEGs, which is very consumerish. I use it occasionally for a quick publish to the web, but I prefer to tweak the RAW files first. NFC is made for consumers, not professionals or enthusiasts like myself.



Sorry, but I strongly disagree that WiFi is "consumerish", plus you are confusing the WiFi capabilities of the camera with those of the *very* limited EOS App. You certainly can transmit raw files and full-quality JPEGs over Wifi using the EOS Utility from a laptop (via the Canon WFT utility), or using 3rd party iOS/Android apps like ShutterSnitch. 

In my experience, WiFi in DSLRs is being quickly embraced by portrait, event and wedding shooters, as well as people setting up commercial photo booths. I'd have a hard time moving from the 6D to another camera without that feature. Shooting raw+JPEG on camera and having the JPEGs stream to an iPad in real time during a portrait shoot to show to the subject is a real game changer, IMO.

There's less you can currently do with NFC, but I'm sure serious photographers will find a use for that tech in time as well. I'm not arguing that every possible piece of tech needs to be shoe-horned into every DSLR, but Canon would be foolish to ignore the growing expectations of amateurs and pros alike when it comes to device-to-device communication.


----------



## Mr_Canuck (Jan 9, 2015)

I think I'm going to sit and stare at it for quite a really long time... until it comes to me. Oh wait, it did already.


----------



## vscd (Jan 10, 2015)

I also think that the time of a splitted Rebel / 80D Line could be over. With the new SL1 and the xxD xxxD and xxxxD Line we nearly have 3 or 4 Lines of APS-C Cams, plus one Line for Professional use (7D Mark 2). As the 7D Mark 2 went up on the line with a quite good body I think the Rebelline will merged together with the semiprofessional 70D/80D.

The lower cost models will be kept at 4 digits. After an imagenery 90D there is no number left, anyway  And the next would be... hey, Rebel line Number (at least in Europe)


----------



## Khufu (Jan 10, 2015)

Where the frick is the low res image showing its left side sourced from? I've watched a few promos on YT and can't find that frame at all... Was hoping to spy a 720/1080p glimpse of the mode dial et al!


----------



## 9VIII (Jan 10, 2015)

cosmopotter said:


> You won't see a replacement for the 70D this year. This is the year of the full frame cameras...



Funny you should mention that, I'm fairly certain the 80D will be full frame.

But now does seem a little soon for the introduction of the first budget full frame body.
The T6i fits best.


----------



## Khufu (Jan 10, 2015)

Current thoughts:
It has the XXXD buttons, so likely none in front of the top LCD. (WB, Drive etc)
I think that's a small (square?) LCD on top, considering where the "hump" is likely to start.
This is totally Canon's first mirrorless/EVF camera!... if not hybrid-VF, however one of those is meant to exist.


----------



## crashpc (Jan 10, 2015)

From images posted it seems that there are buttons i front of this small display. The camera body seems to have optical viewfinder, but it might be hybrid.

Anyway it doesn't make sense to rehash 70D in any way, except with merging some product lines into just one. 70D people will get 7D II cheaper soon if they still want to upgrade with APS-C, and XXXD people will get new cheaper rehash of 70D. I believe there will be only three products in APS-C line. New mirrorless for 100D and M people, this one for XXXD people, and 7D II. No more APS-C bodies.


----------



## Khufu (Jan 10, 2015)

Aye, it'll have an ISO button (as is now standard) and perhaps an LCD illumination button plus the usual dial, but the D Pad covers the other controls in the same way the Rebel and M cameras do (hence the drive, WB, etc graphics.) I've not noticed anyone point this out yet, though can't recall if I read all 7 pages of comments last night - but to me this is an obvious indication of control layout and functionality placing it much more in line with Rebels than the 70D.
Looks a lot to me like a "flagship rebel" or its own new thing, disregarding what is "meant to go with" XXD, XXXD lines... - and I think it might just be that rumoured EVF/Hybrid model! Maybe they'll call it an 8D or 9D...

Otherwise, I think it's simply a 700D successor with a few new (old) bells and whistles! 

New thoughts on the top LCD:
- It's possible that they've simply run out of display real-estate or felt it's all gotten a bit crowded with all these newer features wanting to let us know they're on or what they're up to on the back screen...
- it's also possible that it's there to save on battery power instead of constantly illuminating the back panel on an otherwise high-drain camera (ie. EVF)


----------



## DRR (Jan 10, 2015)

Based on the back of the "new" camera and the back of the existing 70D I'm going to say it's an 80D, or a new xxxD/xxD merged camera.

It doesn't make sense to me that it's a new xxxD camera based on the similarities with the existing 70D. Having said that, removing the back button focus option pushes it downmarket. So I can easily see them merging the two lines into a "Super Rebel" line as has been suggested; keeping 7D line for premium APS-C and FF is another story. It does not look big enough to be a FF camera, at least by Canon standards.


----------



## slclick (Jan 10, 2015)

Designing a FF body with XXXD style buttons .....well, Canon has learned their lesson from the EOS 5 (film body, kids), So you can enjoy all this kookoo conjecture all you want.Not happening.


----------



## MYB (Jan 10, 2015)

I'm not sure but i think the lens on camera is 18-135mm STM. It must be a crop body. 7D Mark II buttons are like 5D Mark III. Probably same with xxxD, top lcd like xxD.


----------



## obiyan19 (Jan 10, 2015)

yes, it is an ef-s lens,we can see it clearly at 0:46 on the front of the lens





and it seems no one see it, we can see another part of the mysterious body at 0:44


----------



## Tugela (Jan 12, 2015)

obiyan19 said:


> yes, it is an ef-s lens,we can see it clearly at 0:46 on the front of the lens
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The camera is likely a mildly updated 70D. You can see the reason in the text on the bottom of the second picture.

That new CS100 box of theirs is targeted to the consumer market so people can show their pictures on their TV sets. The top end consumer cameras are the 5Ti and 70D, so those will be updated in 2015 to be compatible with the CS100. So, it is pretty clearly a new 70D, probably it will be called an 80D but be largely similar to the previous model in specs.


----------



## Khufu (Jan 12, 2015)

Have any of you guys/gals who suggest this is the 80D ever actually worked with the XXD series and above? This thing clearly has the controls of a Rebel/XXXD and below camera with the simple addition of a small LCD and an EOS M style wheel.

The loss of the third thumb-button, loss of the video/LV switch around the LV button, loss of the D-Pad to facilitate the Rebel style controls within the wheel/circle where they always sit on Rebels... this thing is a Carbon Copy of the 700D with a small screen and wheel added - outside of some kind of wishful thinking I'm struggling to see how anyone familiar with a 70D or its predecessors could believe this is coming in as a replacement.

I'm quite confident this is the 750/800D, the more I look at it!


----------



## slclick (Jan 12, 2015)

Canon might just be screwing with us here. Someone grabbed a prototype off a bench and included it in the shoot for the ricockulous backup device. Many a chuckle at HQ.


----------



## Tugela (Jan 12, 2015)

Khufu said:


> Have any of you guys/gals who suggest this is the 80D ever actually worked with the XXD series and above? This thing clearly has the controls of a Rebel/XXXD and below camera with the simple addition of a small LCD and an EOS M style wheel.
> 
> The loss of the third thumb-button, loss of the video/LV switch around the LV button, loss of the D-Pad to facilitate the Rebel style controls within the wheel/circle where they always sit on Rebels... this thing is a Carbon Copy of the 700D with a small screen and wheel added - outside of some kind of wishful thinking I'm struggling to see how anyone familiar with a 70D or its predecessors could believe this is coming in as a replacement.
> 
> I'm quite confident this is the 750/800D, the more I look at it!



It looks more like a carbon copy of the 70D with a few minor changes.

Not that it really matters, if the T5i was upgraded, it would likely get the same internals as the 70D anyway (to ensure that Canon remains suitably far behind their competitors), and that camera would essentially become obsolete.


----------



## Khufu (Jan 12, 2015)

Tugela said:


> Khufu said:
> 
> 
> > Have any of you guys/gals who suggest this is the 80D ever actually worked with the XXD series and above? This thing clearly has the controls of a Rebel/XXXD and below camera with the simple addition of a small LCD and an EOS M style wheel.
> ...



So that's a 'no' to my initial question then? :


----------



## preppyak (Jan 12, 2015)

9VIII said:


> Funny you should mention that, I'm fairly certain the 80D will be full frame.


If its full-frame, it will take on a different name. 8D or so. Otherwise they'd have made the 6D have an xxD name.

The camera in question looks exactly like a 60D shell without the AF-on button. So it'd make sense if the T6i is getting upgraded with a nicer body, the 70D sensor, but somewhat crippled specs (maybe 19pt AF, but, only 4fps and no AFMA). And they are saving money by just reusing the 60D body for that.

Would leave the SL2 (or whatever) to be the smaller entry level camera


----------



## Tugela (Jan 12, 2015)

Khufu said:


> Tugela said:
> 
> 
> > Khufu said:
> ...



So, that means you didn't look at the back of the cameras then.


----------



## Tugela (Jan 12, 2015)

Canon Rumors said:


> The 50D turned into the 60D, which was described as the "Super Rebel" as build quality and size decreased. The camera was a bit of a bust and the 70D corrected that by moving upmarket.
> 
> I suspect Canon is moving the Rebel back into that "Super Rebel" slot.
> 
> A part of me is wondering if the xxD line is nearing its end.



They can't move the 80D past the 70D because then they would have a better camera than the 7D2. 

As I pointed out before, this is going to be a slightly modified version of the 70D with compatibility for the CS100 built in, since the current 70D doesn't have that function. We can expect new versions of the lower DSLRs to appear sometime in 2015 with those functions included as well.

If they had made the 7D2 into the camera it should have been, there would have been ample room to improve the 70D in a new model. Unfortunately the did not, so I think all this new camera will be is a repackaged 70D with a new gimmick.


----------



## jasny (Jan 12, 2015)

Tugela said:


> As I pointed out before, this is going to be a slightly modified version of the 70D with compatibility for the CS100 built in, since the current 70D doesn't have that function.



No, it is a new *Rebel*.


----------



## Prador (Jan 12, 2015)

Long time lurker finally registering ;D

If I was forced to put money on it I would say a 700D replacement.

The picture showing the left side of the body has the flap for the remote shutter/mic jack in the same position as the 700D. There just seems to be more similarities (button placement and function etc) with the Rebel line than the xxD range.

Might be me being a bit thick but would this CS100 be compatible with any Canon camera with a NFC enabled memory card?


----------



## tcmatthews (Jan 12, 2015)

CanonWatch has a CW3 rumor that there will be a camera released between the upcoming Rebel 750 and the 70D. With a comment about it being the Camera in the video. http://www.canonwatch.com/canon-set-announce-new-dslr-eos-750d-70d-cw3/


----------



## kphoto99 (Jan 12, 2015)

jasny said:


> Tugela said:
> 
> 
> > As I pointed out before, this is going to be a slightly modified version of the 70D with compatibility for the CS100 built in, since the current 70D doesn't have that function.
> ...



Go to the Camera Size website: http://camerasize.com/compare/#533,469 and look at the backs of the 70D and T5 (or T5i).
The camera in the video looks almost identical to *70D* and not like a *Rebel*.

The other possible answer can be found in the comments at PetaPixes site, somebody claiming they work for Canon wrote:


> Kurt • 4 days ago
> sorry guys im from canon germany and have to tell you that is just a prototype with NFC.
> it´s basically a mockup not a real camera.


----------



## Maximilian (Jan 12, 2015)

kphoto99 said:


> The other possible answer can be found in the comments at PetaPixes site, somebody claiming they work for Canon wrote:
> 
> 
> > Kurt • 4 days ago
> ...


Yes of course : : :
Canon will make a new body housing design in this finish just for a mockup. With this statement the source "Kurt" should be rated [CR0]. 
Maybe this specific camera body in the video was a mockup, but they made a new body design to use it and will only discard it if they design something better.


----------



## Khufu (Jan 12, 2015)

kphoto99 said:


> jasny said:
> 
> 
> > Tugela said:
> ...



or pick up a 70D, feel how your thumb, from base to tip, fits the body of the camera, look at these pictures and notice there's around 1cm of camera missing from the grip side, the buttons don't sit right and the ergonomics don't make sense when someone tries to tell you you're looking at a picture of a new XXD series camera...

Again, I've seen no reason to believe anyone claiming it's "almost identical to the 70D" has actually handled a 70D nor a 60D. This is simply not a XXD calibre camera...


----------



## slclick (Jan 12, 2015)

Maximilian said:


> kphoto99 said:
> 
> 
> > The other possible answer can be found in the comments at PetaPixes site, somebody claiming they work for Canon wrote:
> ...



I am sure Canon has many alternative body layout prototypes laying around. Why is this so inconceivable? No, I don't need a tooling lecture...


----------



## Khufu (Jan 12, 2015)

slclick said:


> Maximilian said:
> 
> 
> > kphoto99 said:
> ...



It doesn't look hand crafted, polished and painted to me and to set up mechanical production of... oh, wait, you wanted reasoning but request we don't get into the... reasoning? Touché


----------



## slclick (Jan 12, 2015)

Khufu said:


> slclick said:
> 
> 
> > Maximilian said:
> ...


----------



## Maximilian (Jan 12, 2015)

slclick said:


> Maximilian said:
> 
> 
> > kphoto99 said:
> ...


Inconceivable? 
No! But also not logical. If you make such a product (CS100), you'll need cameras within short time to work with it. So why not use the new prototype for demo video?

tooling lecture?
No! Just my opinion based on my aguments. I don't give lectures in internet fora. If you call that a lecture, than you make me ???


----------



## Tugela (Jan 12, 2015)

Khufu said:


> kphoto99 said:
> 
> 
> > jasny said:
> ...



The 70D is 6mm wider than the 5Ti, not 1cm. You wouldn't be able to tell the difference on a picture set at an angle. Remodeling the outer case does not mean that it is going to be the same size, particularly when you consider that two years on we would expect to see a certain level of miniaturization of internal components happening. 

And it is plainly clear that the button setup is identical to the 70D, with one button and a switch apparently removed (they could be relocated somewhere else on the body, or just removed because they were not considered that important). Plus, it has the top LCD which the TXi series don't have. It looks more like a 70D than a T5i.

This camera is going to have the sensor and autofocus abilities of the 70D, but will include a single Digic 6 processor. It will sit slightly under the 7D2 in capabilities, and a lot under in terms of build quality - so it will be a consumer version of the 7D2. At that point the 70D will essentially be obsolete since it will be the same camera with a slightly more advanced processor. The outside of the camera has undergone some minor changes, but it is basically the same controls as the 70D.


----------



## kphoto99 (Jan 12, 2015)

Tugela said:


> Khufu said:
> 
> 
> > kphoto99 said:
> ...



And it will be called 71D


----------



## rambler (Jan 12, 2015)

Tugela,

"If they had made the 7D2 into the camera it should have been"


What do you mean by this?


----------



## Khufu (Jan 12, 2015)

rambler said:


> Tugela,
> 
> "If they had made the 7D2 into the camera it should have been"
> 
> ...


I think it means words just kind of splurge out of him/her - but they're quite consistent in sticking to their guns so lets see how Tugela responds!

If the British slang translates, I think you could consider handing over your username to them


----------



## Skirball (Jan 15, 2015)

I love going back and reading comments in threads like these after the truth has been revealed.


----------



## Prador (Jan 16, 2015)

I am rather glad the 70D I recently purchased is not about to be superceded. 

The body in the picture screamed Rebel.

Can I put a nfc card in my camera and have the same functionality with this CS100?


----------



## Jan (Jan 16, 2015)

Skirball said:


> I love going back and reading comments in threads like these after the truth has been revealed.


+1 ;D
I wonder if the specs of the camera apart from the top LCD and scrollwheel will be exciting as well... Is it a good or a bad sign that we don't know anything about them yet?
The way Canon hypes the 750D by the way it is teasered makes me (whishful) think hope that they will be.


----------



## DRR (Jan 16, 2015)

I think... everyone's right. Also, everyone's wrong. It's all in how you look at it.

This is clearly an APS-C camera. Size wise it looks similar to an xxD (very similar to current 70D) but feature-wise, it looks more like a xxxD (lack of BB Focus button for example)

I realized that Canon has more APS-C camera lines right now than they realistically need.

EOS-M (Not DSLR so we won't talk about it here)
SL1
T5
T5i (xxxD)
70D (xxD)
7DII

I think, they are moving the xxxD line slightly up-market, and ceasing further development on the xxD line. The 70D is very close to the 7D line and I think they want more separation there. I also predict they merge the T5 line with the SL1 line, as these two lines serve essentially the same market - they want a DSLR but are both size and price sensitive, and are willing to give up features/performance because most of them will just be shot in AUTO most of the time.

From a marketing perspective, I think 2015 APS-C DSLRs looks like this -

SL1 (Older technology, size is the differentiator, mass market SLR that's small)
New xxxD, the T6i - (new tech, mass market, feature focused (wifi, touchscreen, GPS, NFC, etc) )
7DII - Flagship APS-C Pro build quality and features.

SL1 line, >$500 with kit lens.
New xxxD, >$1000 with better kit lens.
7DII, >$1500 body only (will drop in price in 2015)

Just my 2 cents. 8)


----------



## moreorless (Jan 16, 2015)

Personally I think its been clear for awhile now that the big hole in both Canon and Nikons lineup has been a DSLR the size of there entry level bodies but with the control layout/display of upper end bodies.

My feeling is that a lot of the demand for mirrorless cameras like the E-M1, X-T1 and GH3 has been driven not just by the size saving of droping the mirror but simply because Canon and Nikon weren't targeting higher end users with smaller bodies, everything below Canon xxD and Nikons D7xxx lineups had fairly basic interfaces and build.


----------



## johnctharp (Jan 17, 2015)

moreorless said:


> Personally I think its been clear for awhile now that the big hole in both Canon and Nikons lineup has been a DSLR the size of there entry level bodies but with the control layout/display of upper end bodies.



Having two dials is a big thing from a usability standpoint, but having to pick up an xxD or better to get it on Canon is a bit silly. That's one change I definitely welcome.


----------



## moreorless (Jan 17, 2015)

johnctharp said:


> moreorless said:
> 
> 
> > Personally I think its been clear for awhile now that the big hole in both Canon and Nikons lineup has been a DSLR the size of there entry level bodies but with the control layout/display of upper end bodies.
> ...



As I said I think its one area where I think they have played into the hands of rivals, especially mirrorless. The talk is always about size saving but really if you look at the cameras I mentioned theres not much size/weight difference compared to a small DSLR, the difference is I would say more that the mirrorless bodies offer higher end controls and build.

From the Nikon side I would love to pickup a smaller DSLR to go with my D800 but I just don't like the handling of the D5xxx/D3xxx series.


----------



## Thaikon (Jan 20, 2015)

DRR said:


> I think... everyone's right. Also, everyone's wrong. It's all in how you look at it.
> 
> This is clearly an APS-C camera. Size wise it looks similar to an xxD (very similar to current 70D) but feature-wise, it looks more like a xxxD (lack of BB Focus button for example)
> 
> ...



: almost correct....it's gonna be the DIGITAL Elan _with EyeControl_ ! ;D


----------

